# Good Use for old Railroad Ties



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is a house made from used railroad ties. This structure is near the Casinelli Ranch in northern Nevada. It was built around 1920. You can see where the builders added chicken wire to the exterior to hold a stucco finish. The ties are clearly visible on the left side of the door. Possibly a good subject for an interesting model.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That would have smelled bad inside!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cool idea.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's another house made of railroad ties, in Cherry Creek, NV: 










You can see more photos of this building on my website: 

http://www.raydunakin.com/Site/Cherry_Creek_NV.html#2


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Jerry - when did they really start using the stinky creosote stuff to protest ties? And then Standard gauge vs. Narrow gauge use over the years? 

some of these pictured here don't look like they have ever seen creosote before.............. 

They also used ties to build smaller buildings for explosives long ago, or dug them into hill sides also.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob, 
During the early 60's we gathered ties from the old Pickering logging spurs above Beardsley Dam. We used them to build retaining walls around our cabin in Strawberry Calif. on Hwy 108. They picked up the rail and left the ties. They were beautiful Cedar with no creosote. Some spurs had fir 20" in diameter growing between them. They lasted another 30 years.


----------

